# New cheap Fuji Cyclocross bike



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just noticed today that fuji put a new fixed gear cyclocross bike on their website. Very reasonable. 
Fuji Bikes | SPECIALTY SERIES | CYCLOCROSS | FEATHER CX
whatcha guys think?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I dunno, my cross season starts after labor day.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I think it's cool. 

Unfortunately, ghostbikes.org is filling a lawsuit as we speak!


----------



## Randal_S (Aug 28, 2010)

Holy headtube angle, Batman... is that a chopper?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

black hoods and chain?
fail.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

How bizarre.

Didn't USAC actually make a rule about this recently?

I wonder how long it'll take before I see one on campus. There's a Performance Bike and a lot of people in skinny jeans near me.


----------



## zlajo (Aug 15, 2010)

weltyed said:


> black hoods and chain?
> fail.


Also.. pads and valve caps.. Hipsters, skip this one.


----------



## ats920 (Jul 12, 2011)

I plan on picking up the darker version. I like it has the option for geared riding too.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I wonder how long it'll take before I see one on campus. There's a Performance Bike and a lot of people in skinny jeans near me.


Sounds like you live close to me.
I could see this being a cool bike. I'd have to test ride it first. That headtube angle does look steep. I could see this getting used more as a 1x9/10 setup or commuter though.


----------

